# Rehab/Support Thread for our Injured Agility Dogs



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Gracie has been on Deramaxx for 3 full days now and I think it's helping. 

Wednesday when I got home I got a wet towel, nuked it and put it on her groin area for 10 minutes. She threw a total diva fit on me. A Diva fit is basically her rolling around on her back making these noises that I can't even explain. She'll do that for a minute, stop, look at me to see if I'm going to give up and when I don't, she starts back up again. After a bit she gives up and lets me do whatever it is I need to do. *sigh* Life with a diva..... 

So we got done with that Diva fit and then I had to massage her. Again....new thing, so that required an additional diva fit. Uh... So she finally relented on that and then we did some stretching which she wasn't happy about....please note, this is different than a Diva fit. It must have hurt her a little bit. But I got her stretched out and then we went outside and did some light jogging. Her wishful thinking had her carrying her frisbee around in her mouth just in case a frisbee game broke out. I don't have the heart to tell her that Dr.Comrie suggested that frisbee and ball games should be a distant memory for her. Anyone want to do me a favor and tell her???? 

A little later in the evening she seemed to be feeling pretty good and was trying to initiate some play with Hunter. As much as I love to see her play with her little bro, I had to put a stop to that. I also noticed that she's taking the stairs a little better. 

Dr. Comrie called to ask how Gracie was doing. She was pleased to hear that she seems to be showing some improvement already. She wants weekly updates which is cool. In 2 weeks we need to do blood work for the Deramaxx and then see about scheduling out some strength training. We talked about upcoming trials and assured her I wasn't going to push her too much too fast or think we can be ready for trials until this Summer. She thinks that Summer is doable if we stick with the program. 

So fingers crossed please!!!! 

Lu


----------



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

My 4 yo girl has just had 2 CCL surgeries within a month of each other. Long rehab, since we opted for traditional repair. 

She's being awfully good, but she doesn't even get to go on any decent walks for the next 8 weeks, let alone play at..anything. And that's just the beginning. We're done with agility forever, but I'm thinking Rally-O, maybe tracking, maybe therapy dog, next year. So tell your diva to count her blessings.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your dog. I would be sick to death if I couldn't do agility!!!

And yes, we have counted our blessings!!!

Lu


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Aster update*

Really really happy to report this.

Aster and I went to the vet today and he feels that there is no cruciate tear (partial or otherwise) and no indication of any other surgical lesions! yea! I am majorly majorly relieved. 

The working diagnosis at the moment is a soft tissue injury that occurred back in December when we had a lot of ice (when all of our issues started) that just keeps getting re-aggravated every time I put her back into work.

The plan: 50mg of Deramaxx once a day for 20 days while restricting high-impact exercise for 3 weeks. He wants me to keep training her so she doesn't get too rammy and hurt herself being stupid. He said tunnels and low jumps (about 12") so we'll be hanging out with the little dogs at class and doing jumper courses only. If she's still sound at the end of 3 weeks, we're going to work back up to our top level of training over a month. She is also going to get Dasuquin (glucosamine/chondroitin) and we're going to keep maintaining her weight.

If she doesn't improve by the end of this, we're going to take radiographs of her hind legs including repeating the PennHip she had done at 14 months, to look for osteoarthritis.

So I'm overall quite pleased with this since I was thinking the worst.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Aster update*

YAY!!!! I'm very happy to hear this!

Lu


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Aster update*

Whew, what a relief!







Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Aster update*



> Originally Posted By: ParsifalMy 4 yo girl has just had 2 CCL surgeries within a month of each other. Long rehab, since we opted for traditional repair.
> 
> We're done with agility forever


OMG. This made me almost feel ill to read. Are you sure no more agility?? If CM (Conservative Management) doesn't work with Suka, then I'll be thinking hard about a TPLO...especially since so many vets seem to think an agility dog can return to hard competition with TPLO.

Parsifal, I'm just so sorry...

You're in eastern WA? Did you ever go to Spokane AKC trials?


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Aster update*

Be sure to tell us how it goes with Aster! I'm crossing my fingers for her...and for "the Diva" (or the "drama queen", LOL)...


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Agility Rehab*

Its going well. She was quite confused by the jumping 12" and skipping all contacts and weaves at our class on Thursday! She is getting pretty rammy with just these restrictions (no high-impact, including wrestling with her sister!) so its a good thing shes allowed to do something! I think the Deramaxx is helping, its hard to tell, because by the time she went on it she was back to a subtle lameness anyways.

You might want to look into the TightRope procedure if you end up having to go surgical. Im a little leary of TPLOs, but the TightRope sounded pretty interesting and its meant for big dogs. Its new though, so there arent any long term studies yet.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

Well we got Gracie's bloodwork done yesterday. It was all fine so I have a prescription to keep her on Deramaxx. Gracie's mood has been improving. She seems to want to play with Hunter more and more and then doesn't understand why I won't let them. *sigh* 

Let's hope we continue to improve!!!

Lu


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

Great news!



> Originally Posted By: luanneShe seems to want to play with Hunter more and more and then doesn't understand why I won't let them. *sigh*


That seems to be the hardest part!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

Aster - yes, I've looked into Tightrope (TR) and would strongly consider it. It's just that, as you say, it's so new no one is willing to say whether an agility dog can return to competition. I do, however, like that it is FAR less invasive than TPLO.

My understanding is that the band used in TR is meant simply to stabilize the joint while scar tissue develops, and then the band will at some point stretch or break. Suka's joint was never unstable, and with about 4 months of CM under our belt she's doing well - so I'm guessing she's building up the scar tissue in her joint all on her own.

I'm going to do a phone consultation with Debbie Sanders (Wizard of Paws agility therapist/rehab person) and will report on that, if there's interest.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

I'll dredge our thread up for an Aster update...

We went to class tonight for the first time in 4 weeks. My schedule has made getting to class difficult recently, but I think the extra time off really did her well! She's been doing really well and running and wrestling a lot here at home so at class jumped 20" (down from our regular 24"), and did pretty much everything but weaves. I was afraid of the torquing motions for the weaves as she's a pretty aggressive weaver! I did not see a bad step and she was moving really really well. I think mentally she is in much better shape too having had some time off as she was quite focused and motivated. Our 2o2os have not been as brilliant as they were tonight for a very long time (if ever!). Very very happy with the big dog.

She is still on Dasuquin and will be staying on it. I don't know if its actually done anything, but it cant hurt and I don't want to change anything. Im planning on keeping her at 20" for a few more weeks, work the weaves back in and start increasing training time. I'm looking at a couple trials in June/July so hopefully we'll be there!!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

I'm so glad to hear Aster is doing well! how long has it been since her initial injury?

I did a phone consult with Debbie Gross Sanders, and she gave me several sets of rehab exercises (which we've been working on) PLUS she said we ought to be OK to resume competition in June, which I'm planning for. Suka has resumed some of her ball play each day, which always leaves me with my heart in my throat, but she's doing fine so far (cross fingers, knock wood, EVERYTHING). We're now at almost 5 months post initial symptoms/diagnosis (beginning of Dec).

In the meantime, I have a new Wildhaus pup coming to me shortly, so I'm gonna be super duper busy...


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Agility Rehab*

Gracie Update:

Well we've done next to NOTHING for almost 2 months now. I believe her groin pull is healed but now the challenge of getting her legs back into shape begins. If it would ever stop raining we will start some better conditioning work then I hope to start jumping her over really low jumps. 

Fingers Crossed!!!

Lu


----------

